# Canadian Bacon and smoking temp



## alx (Mar 23, 2009)

I am going to try shootericks recipe and i rubbed the cure on this morning.I have read all the previous threads and will follow the consensus up to the smoking part.I will be using my WSM and 220 and up are the most consistent smoking temps for me.Would a lower temp 220* be advisable to attain 160* or is 250* ok and just quicker etc.Thanks for any input.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

Either temp is fine, however, just realize that the higher temp will give your cb less time exposed to smoke.  I assume that you want a fully cooked cb by aiming for an IT of 160?


----------



## alx (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes-160 internal to be fully cooked.Would you suggest 140 and cook to 160 as i use it.I like making my own Mc muffins and i like c.b. on my homemade pizza etc.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

It all depends on what you will be using it for.   If you are going to use it in things that will get additional cooking, then I would suggest 140.  If you are adding it to an already cooked item or eating it as is, then 160 would be better.   At 140 the meat will be moist, cured but would need to be cooked further.  At 160 the meat is drier, but fully cooked and ready to slice and eat.


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

ALX, I did mine at 225 and it came out good.  I also took i to 160 degrees.  Reason being, I can't leave it alone.  I keep a zip lock bag of slices in the fridge.  Every time I walk by, I grab a slice to munch on.  I'd hate to have to cook each one.


----------



## salmonclubber (Mar 23, 2009)

i do my cb to 160 so i can use it on a sandwich its great


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 23, 2009)

I've done them starting at 130 for an hour to dry the outside up a bit then at 140 with smoke for about 2-3 hours then I take it up to 190-200 to finish off at 160 internal


----------



## alx (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all for input.I will smoke at 225-as i can maintain this temp with good air flow and thin blue smoke.I will post my Q-view.I will cook this one to 160- as i have a feeling it will not last.Thanks again.


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey let me know how you like it!  I smoke mine to 140 and cook for whatever but 160 shure safe to eat as is.   Good Luck!


----------



## alx (Mar 24, 2009)

Sure thing.The only thing i changed in recipe was the cayene- i didnt have time to grind up some of my dehydrated from last years garden, so i used some of my ancho pepper which was very hot last year.Thanks for rub recipe-it sounded good enough to eat as is.


----------



## pignit (Mar 25, 2009)

Alex.... I would adjust the smoke time and temp to the wood I'm smoking with. If you are using a mild wood like maple or apple, I would slow it up and take longer. If your using Mesquite or Hickory... then it won't take as long to get the smoke to the meat. Just a thought.


----------



## alx (Mar 25, 2009)

SWEET..Thanks for reminder PignIt.I am going to use red oak and  wild cherry for this one and the red oak around here is a little heartier then my local fruit woods.I was already thinking of apple and pecan for next c.b. and will slow that smoke down.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I realy need to start curing some maple-thanks again.


----------

